# New aquarium- cracked glass?



## MQ2020 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi all,

I think my new aquarium is damaged, ie there are two cracks in the corner. The pet shop where I bought this from is telling me it’s silicon, and not cracked glass. 

Can anyone advise what I should do? Is there an independent arbitration panel or something? 

Photos attached and grateful for any advice!!

Thanks so much


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't really tell from the pictures, I can see two lines in the first picture, one going straight up and one curving to the right, is that what we're talking about? If so, even if it is just silicon, it looks like the manufacturer has made a mess of it, it should be neat and only along the seams.


----------



## MQ2020 (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks magpie for your reply; yes, I believe the two lines are cracks. The pet shop told me it’s silicon and it’s very common; and if I use a knife or something it should come away very easily. I’ve tried with a knife but it doesn’t work unfortunately ...

not quite sure what I can/should do if the pet shop and I disagree on this?


----------



## MQ2020 (Jul 12, 2020)

magpie said:


> I can't really tell from the pictures, I can see two lines in the first picture, one going straight up and one curving to the right, is that what we're talking about? If so, even if it is just silicon, it looks like the manufacturer has made a mess of it, it should be neat and only along the seams.


If it's silicon then it's not a problem but I really don't think that's the case....


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I think the only way to go is perhaps to fill it with water and see what happens??


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

MQ2020 said:


> If it's silicon then it's not a problem but I really don't think that's the case....


Looks like scratches can you feel it in both sides of the glass?


Linda Weasel said:


> I think the only way to go is perhaps to fill it with water and see what happens??


Not recommended as if it blows then you will have a huge water issue, which can lead to costly damages it is a huge safety risk.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

If it's silicon then you should be able to feel it that it's raised up when you run your finger over it. 

If it's near the bottom then you could probably get away with testing it by filling it a little, as you wouldn't need much water to see if it leaks. If it's close to the top though you definitely don't want to put water in it, because if it really is a crack it could blow the whole tank.

I agree with George that it looks more like scratches though, which is still unacceptable for a brand new tank. I'd have thought you would have the right to return it if it's damaged? How long ago did you buy it?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Looks like scratches can you feel it in both sides of the glass?
> 
> Not recommended as if it blows then you will have a huge water issue, which can lead to costly damages it is a huge safety risk.


I was thinking maybe outside, for example, obv not somewhere that would be liable to damage.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Linda Weasel said:


> I was thinking maybe outside, for example, obv not somewhere that would be liable to damage.


Yeah probably best to do it outside.


----------

